# Oxfordhsire II (Troopship) 1957



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi

Please if anybody knows the call sign of the Bibby Line troopship Oxfordshire built 1957.

Many thanks

Geoff Valentine
EX Bibby Line

REO


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Geoff, I thought I could answer this straight away but it turns I cannot. She is not in the 1963 ALRS despite being sold to Sitmar in 1964. Can't quite understand it. Don't think I have got any other book that can help.


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Geoff
The information I have circa 1963 is that the Oxfordshire in my records had the call sign GVLD. She is listed as being 11454 Tons with the official number 187155. Is she the Oxfordshire you were looking for ?
Regards
John


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

187155 is the one. 11454 was the nrt, (20,586 grt).
http://ssmaritime.com/oxfordshire.htm


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

Tony Selman said:


> Geoff, I thought I could answer this straight away but it turns I cannot. She is not in the 1963 ALRS despite being sold to Sitmar in 1964. Can't quite understand it. Don't think I have got any other book that can help.


Hi Tony

Thank you for looking - I firstly went to the oracle Willie - he managed the other vessels but not the Oxo.

Hope allok with you both in these terrible times.

Keep safe 

Best wishes Geoff


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

*Oxfordshire*

Many thanks for all the help - much appreciated 

73

Geoff


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Geoff - My October 1963 List of Call Signs show GVLD as the FAIRSTAR. Wikipedia says the Oxfordshire was renamed Fairstar in 1964.

David

+


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Sorted it out. A matter of timing. Oxfordshire was chartered out and re-named Fairstar in February 1963 but was sold to Sitmar one year later. She must have operated under the British call sign in 1963 until sold and then converted to Liberian registration.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

She was 5MXH when operating as a cruise ship on Australia.


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

John Leary said:


> Hi Geoff
> The information I have circa 1963 is that the Oxfordshire in my records had the call sign GVLD. She is listed as being 11454 Tons with the official number 187155. Is she the Oxfordshire you were looking for ?
> Regards
> John


Many thanks - I have the same number from Miramar web site.

Regards

Geoff Valentine
Bibby Line
REO


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

david.hopcroft said:


> Geoff - My October 1963 List of Call Signs show GVLD as the FAIRSTAR. Wikipedia says the Oxfordshire was renamed Fairstar in 1964.
> 
> David
> 
> +


David

Many thanks for your help - the trooping contract was bought out by the government and she became surplus so sold on.

Regards

Geoff Valentine
Bibby Line
REO


----------



## sparksatsea (Mar 30, 2006)

Tony Selman said:


> Sorted it out. A matter of timing. Oxfordshire was chartered out and re-named Fairstar in February 1963 but was sold to Sitmar one year later. She must have operated under the British call sign in 1963 until sold and then converted to Liberian registration.



Hi Tony

Many thanks for your help - I knew I should have kept a few of those old ships call sign books that I used to dispatch when a new one arrived,

Hope to see you all soon at an REO event.

Cheers

Geoff


----------

